# Any biologist here?



## Christine3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi there everyone!

How do you do? I'm Christine. Me and my husband are still in Germany, where we come from, but we want to move to NZ asap.

We are trying to get to know some people, exchange information, stories, anything. 
In particular we are trying to find some biologists. Are there any here? We studied biology and did our PhDs. Since we are still trying to secure a job in NZ we would like to talk to biologist, who might have some special advice for us how to find a job. But, of course, we would like to hear from anyone with advice.

Thanks very much in advance and have a great day.
All the best,
Christine.


----------

